# le jour qu'on change le système [sic]



## Maria1987

Bonjour à tous,

Veuillez m'indiquez le faute ici, s'il vous plaît ? La phrase est : "Le jour qu'on change le système." Quelles sont les autres possibilités pour exprimer le sense ?

Merci d'avance !

Maria


----------



## nicduf

Il faut dire " Le jour *où *l'on change le système..." Le *l' *est facultatif mais ici la juxtaposition de "où on" (formule sans le "l'") n'est pas très harmonieuse à l'oreille.
Dans une autre construction, "Le jour que ..." peut être correct: L_e jour que vous m'avez proposé pour notre rendez-vous, je ne suis pas libre_.
Ici, le pronom relatif "que" est le cod du verbe proposer, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans la partie de phrase que vous citez.


----------



## Maria1987

Merci pour votre réponse détaillée ! Comme vous avez indiquez, sans un "l" ce n'est pas "très harmonieuse à l'oreille.", je me pose la question s'il y a des règles concretes concernées ces situations ? 

Merci bien !
Maria


----------



## nicduf

C'est un autre sujet  il faudrait ouvrir un autre fil mais il doit déjà en exister sur ce sujet.


----------



## Maître Capello

En effet.  Voir on / l'on - L euphonique.


----------



## Bezoard

nicduf said:


> Il faut dire " Le jour *où *l'on change le système..." Le *l' *est facultatif mais ici la juxtaposition de "où on" (formule sans le "l'") n'est pas très harmonieuse à l'oreille.
> Dans une autre construction, "Le jour que ..." peut être correct: L_e jour que vous m'avez proposé pour notre rendez-vous, je ne suis pas libre_.
> Ici, le pronom relatif "que" est le cod du verbe proposer, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans la partie de phrase que vous citez.


On aurait aussi une construction correcte dans _"Un jour *que* je me promenais dans le bois, …" _et pourtant "que" n'y est pas COD du verbe "se promener" mais tout bonnement équivalent à "où".


----------



## Maria1987

Maître Capello said:


> En effet.  Voir on / l'on - L euphonique.


Super, merci à vous !


----------



## Maria1987

Bezoard said:


> On aurait aussi une construction correcte dans _"Un jour *que* je me promenais dans le bois, …" _et pourtant "que" n'y est pas COD du verbe "se promener" mais tout bonnement équivalent à "où".


C'est intéressant ! En effet, ma phrase originale n'est pas si mauvaise, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## Maître Capello

J'ai bien peur que si…

_le jour qu'on change le système_


----------



## Maria1987

Vous avez peur que cette phrase n'est pas si mauvaise (mais pas harmonieuse à l'oreille) ou avez-vous peur que c'est si mauvaise ?  Je n'ai pas bien compris.


----------



## Maître Capello

Cela signifie que malheureusement votre phrase est inadaptée. On ne devrait en aucun cas dire _le jour qu'on change le système_.


----------



## Bezoard

En aucun cas… ? Je ne sais pas. Mais il faut reconnaître que ça sonne mal. Le sujet a déjà été abordé :
le jour que / le jour où


----------



## Christophe_PRO

Je viens de lire cette ancienne discussion sur QUE utilisé à la place de OÙ, et je ne suis pas d’accord. Le seul argument valable était un texte de Flaubert vieux de 200 ans. Quelqu’un mentionnait l’utilisation de OÙ QUE ensemble, en présentant des exemples. Je pense que c’était malheureusement des phrases d’exercices où il fallait choisir entre OÙ et QUE. « Le jour que » est pour moi une faute courante.


----------



## Bezoard

Ce n'est pas une faute du tout quand c'est choisi, notamment par un écrivain ; cela fait partie des tournures plus rares qui peuvent trouver leur place dans certains contextes. Ces tournures ont pour elles toute la littérature classique, comme le montrent les premiers exemples de Littré :


> *14 *_Que_, avec un nom de temps, signifie durant lequel, laquelle, lesquels, lesquelles.
> Le jour suivant, que les vapeurs de Bacchus furent dissipées, Xanthus fut extrêmement surpris de ne plus trouver son anneau, La Fontaine, _Vie d'Ésope._
> Il perdit la voix Du moment qu'il gagna ce qui cause nos peines [l'argent], La Fontaine, _Fabl. VIII, 2_.
> Et moi-même Au moment que je fais cette moralité…, La Fontaine, _ib. VIII, 4_.
> Du temps que les bêtes parlaient, La Fontaine, _ib. IV, 1_.
> Un certain loup, dans la saison Que les tièdes zéphyrs ont l'herbe rajeunie, Et que les animaux quittent tous la maison, La Fontaine, _ib. V, 8_.
> L'argent dans une bourse entre agréablement ; Mais, le terme venu que nous devons le rendre, C'est lors que les douleurs commencent à nous prendre, Molière, _l'Ét. I, 6_.
> Je ne m'ennuyais point cet hiver que je vous avais, Sévigné, _28 août 1675_.
> Vous devez prendre désormais quelque intérêt à mes affaires, tout au moins pour un an, qui est le temps que vous avez affermé le Buron, Sévigné, _à d'Hérigoyen, 20 juill. 1686_.


Littré - que - définition, citations, étymologie
Les écrivains modernes n'ont pas manqué d'utiliser aussi cette tournure :


> _Le jour qu'il le lui dit_, elle détourna la tête et se déroba (Sagan, Nuages 115)
> Aussi fut-il épouvanté _le jour que, son salon fini_, sa mère décida de sonner un dîner et d'y inviter Paule (Sagan, Brahms 98-99)


Grammaire française: Les formes personnelles du verbe

Il est vrai que certaines tournures, dans certains contextes, peuvent avoir vieilli. La première édition du Dictionnaire de l'Académie écrivait :
_



			le jour du Courier,
		
Click to expand...

_


> (c'est le jour *que* le Courier part, ou *qu*'il arrive.)


LE DICTIONNAIRE DE L’ACADÉMIE FRANÇOISE
On hésiterait à écrire cela aujourd'hui. En revanche, on trouve quelques lignes plus loin :
_



			il me vint dire un jour *que* je me promenois
		
Click to expand...

_et cela n'a pas vieilli. C'est une formule élégante toujours acceptable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce tour est certes encore assez courant dans la langue soutenue, mais seulement avec un article *indéfini* (_*un* jour que je me promenais_ ). De nos jours il vaut certainement mieux l'éviter avec un article *défini* (_*le* jour que je me promenais_ ), a fortiori dans la langue courante, qu'elle soit orale ou écrite. C'est rendre un mauvais service aux apprenants du français que de leur dire que _le jour qu'on change le système_ est acceptable aujourd'hui.


----------



## Bezoard

Je suis évidemment d'accord avec cette conclusion.
Mais pour les apprenants avancés qui liront Sagan ou La Fontaine, c'est un bon service de leur signaler que le tour se rencontre, même avec un article défini.
Une tournure à comprendre, pas à imiter.


----------



## Maître Capello

Nous sommes d'accord.


----------



## Christophe_PRO

Ok, toutes mes excuses! Et merci beaucoup pour toutes ces explications. Je ne connaissais vraiment pas cette règle. (sous-règle).


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> Ce tour est certes encore assez courant dans la langue soutenue, mais seulement avec un article *indéfini* (_*un* jour que je me promenais_ ). De nos jours il vaut certainement mieux l'éviter avec un article *défini* (_*le* jour que je me promenais_ )


Pourquoi faites-vous la différence entre l'article défini et indéfini?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je me borne à constater l'usage actuel qui dans la langue soutenue est encore standard avec l'article indéfini, alors qu'il ne l'est plus du tout en français d'aujourd'hui avec l'article défini, en tout cas de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique. Il y est d'ailleurs même considéré comme très familier voire incorrect !


----------



## Yendred

Y a-t-il une raison grammaticale pour que soient acceptables _un jour que _/ _le jour où_ , mais pas _le jour que _, ou est-ce seulement une question d'usage ? Et qu'en est-il pour _un jour où _?


----------



## Bezoard

Uniquement une question d'usage à mon avis, ce que démontre le fait que l'usage avec "le" était tout à fait accepté par l'Académie dans la première édition de son dictionnaire et par nombre d'écrivains contemporains. Mais l'usage est mouvant.


----------



## Maître Capello

_Un jour où_ est certainement aussi acceptable, y compris de nos jours. _Il viendra un jour où la grammaire ne sera plus aussi compliquée_. 

Mais pour _un/le jour que_, je ne vois pas non plus d'autre explication que l'usage qui a évolué…

On notera toutefois que l'article défini est naturel encore aujourd'hui lorsque _jour_ est l'antonyme de _nuit_. Exemple : _C'est le jour que la chouette dort_.


----------



## Yendred

Maître Capello said:


> On notera toutefois que l'article défini est naturel encore aujourd'hui lorsque _jour_ est l'antonyme de _nuit_. Exemple : _C'est le jour que la chouette dort_.



Exact. Ou pour reprendre la phrase initiale de la discussion :
_C'est le jour qu'on change le système (et pas la nuit). _

Il me semble d'ailleurs que dans ce sens, l'intonation serait différente :
_C'est le jour qu'on change le système (et pas la nuit). _

Alors que dans le sens initial (c'est aujourd'hui), on mettrait l'accent sur le verbe :
_C'est le jour où on change le système. _


----------



## Bezoard

Mais là, le cas me semble un peu différent. Le "que" vient du tour présentatif "c'est… que".
_C'est demain/aujourd'hui/ce jour/le jour/pendant la journée qu'on change le système._


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> il ne l'est plus du tout en français d'aujourd'hui avec l'article défini, en tout cas de ce côté-ci de l'Atlantique.


Cela fonctionne pourtant de mon côté de la mer.


----------

